# Groupon Coupon 1/26 - FLL - Billie's Swamp Safari - 50% off - deal price $25.



## vacationhopeful (Jan 26, 2011)

Have done this full day adventure. It is the best that I have been on. Swamp Buggy Ride, separate airboat ride, and an hour long animal show. These is a lunch type cafe on site.

Check mapquest - but this might be doable from the Gulf side of FL, too. It is offer on the Ft Lauderdale Groupon site.

Limit is 4; but you can give gifts also. One (1) year expiration on the coupon.

And I did buy this one before I forgot. :ignore:


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 26, 2011)

You've been? I seriously am looking at this but was coming down on the don't do it side due to poor reviews on TripAdvisor. Mixed reviews really but alot about poor employee attitudes and that the operators feed the wildlife (which is a big no-no) and I don't like to encourage that behavior.

Now I am undecided again!

Glad you didn't miss out this time  

Would you like to post the Orlando based Groupon for today?? It's deep sea fishing out of Cape Canaveral, which can appeal to Cocoa Beach and Ron Jon people as well as Orlando people. I am buying this deal myself.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 26, 2011)

I think we are buying as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------

